# Diamond newbie questions



## tdf (Feb 12, 2016)

I've done a lot of research both through TUG and other sources and think we have settled on wanting to purchase a resale diamond timeshare in the US collection but I still have a few questions I'm hoping you all can help with:

1 - other than the purchase price, transfer cost and maintenance fees what else do I need to spend money on?

2 - The point discounts for reservations within 60 days, do resale qualify for those?

3 - if we did at some point want to go to Hawaii would I join interval and try to exchange for it?

4 - what else should I know?

Thanks in advance,

-tim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanZale2000 (Feb 13, 2016)

tdf said:


> 3 - if we did at some point want to go to Hawaii would I join interval and try to exchange for it?



According to DRI you cannot use resale points with II (see below). 

I still wonder whether a resale owner can *make *a reservation and deposit the *reservation *into II. That's how it works with exchange systems like Dial an Exchange or SFX. But I cannot confirm this one way or the other. 

For sure you cannot make point exchanges through II. 


Here's the DRI FAQ text. 

I have purchased points from another member; are there any restrictions on the use of these transferred points?

Points purchased or 'transferred' to you from another Collection member can only be used for reservations at all those Collection resort properties. Transferred points may not be used for benefits and services provided by THE Club® such as resort properties in other DRI managed Collections that you are not a member (US/Hawaii/California/European), member benefits, points redemptions for products/services, reservations at affiliated destinations, Club Select®, which are all provided for and administrated by THE Club®.

Currently European Collection resale points can be used for exchange reservations with Interval International and follow the normal booking procedure that applies to any non-resale points membership.

For California, Hawaii, and US Collection resale points- resale points cannot be used for exchange reservations with Interval International.

However, when points are used for a Collection reservation, transferred points will be deducted first, so leaving any points recognized by THE Club® free to be used for non Collection resorts, affiliate destinations or member benefits as desired. 

All members inquiring or requesting a new points purchase from another member are told of this policy upon registering a transfer of membership.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 13, 2016)

Points in some DRI collections can be used in II.  We had pts in the Monarch Grand collection and they could be used for II exchanges.


----------



## DanZale2000 (Feb 13, 2016)

Bill4728 said:


> Points in some DRI collections can be used in II.  We had pts in the Monarch Grand collection and they could be used for II exchanges.



Bill, are you (or were you before you gave your points back) a member, through DRI, of the "Monarch Grand Vacations Club Connection"? This DRI mini-club offers II memberships and "affiliate" access to an additional 17 DRI locations in the US and 14 locations in European?

If not, and therefore DRI does not provide your II account, can you use the II account with points? Or do you need to deposit a confirmed reservation at a Monarch Grand location?


----------



## nuwermj (Feb 14, 2016)

tdf said:


> 2 - The point discounts for reservations within 60 days, do resale qualify for those?



The 59 day and 30 day discounts are included in the Rules and Regulations of the US Collection. I take that to mean they apply to all Collection members. They are not THE Club benefits. The text is reproduced below. 

I don't have resale points so I can't verify from experience.

US Collection Rules:
2.2.15 To effectively manage the inventory in the Collection, Collection Reservations shall be entitled, but not obligated, to:

(a)  Discount by up to fifty percent (50%) the normal Reservation Rate for  selected unreserved Use Periods of seven (7) days duration between  fifty-nine (59) and thirty-one (31) days inclusive prior to the  commencement of the Use Period;

(b) Discount by up  to fifty percent (50%) the normal Reservation Rate for selected  unreserved Use Periods of seven (7) days and shorter, thirty (30) days  or less prior to the commencement of the Use Period, subject, however,  to a minimum required stay that Collection Reservations shall establish  for each Component Site;

(c) Use Periods made available under (a) and (b) above shall be designated "Late Availability Space";

(d)  Offer reservations at varying discounts to the normal Reservation Rate  of specific Use Periods at certain Component Sites at any time, if  Collection Reservations considers that inventory utilization may be  increased and/or Collection Reservations considers that such action is  necessary or beneficial to the overall management of the Collection; and

(e)  Reserve available Use Periods in Collection Accommodations during the  final fifty-nine (59) days preceding the first day of the Use Period  under circumstances where Collection Reservations determines, in its  reasonable judgment, that the Members will or may not be making use  thereof, for its own purposes or for those of the Declarant, including  but not limited to, inspection of the respective Component Site,  promotional use, rental or any other purpose which Collection  Reservations determines. Collection Reservations shall incur no cost for  the occupancy of the Collection Accommodations used under this rule.


----------



## johnrsrq (Feb 15, 2016)

tdf said:


> I've done a lot of research both through TUG and other sources and think we have settled on wanting to purchase a resale diamond timeshare in the US collection but I still have a few questions I'm hoping you all can help with:
> 
> 1 - other than the purchase price, transfer cost and maintenance fees what else do I need to spend money on?
> 
> ...



1. Nothing, other than choosen upgraded amenities (ie; more than one cleaning per week).

2. Yes, entirely. Good reason for resale points.

3. No, DRI, like Marriott, has it's own II desk. Resale points cannot be used in that desk. Resale or regional points accounts can only be used for that collection's destinations.

4. I have no idea.


----------



## DanZale2000 (Feb 15, 2016)

johnrsrq said:


> 3. No, DRI, like Marriott, has it's own II desk. Resale points cannot be used in that desk. Resale or regional points accounts can only be used for that collection's destinations.



I understand that Marriott offers two ways to exchange in II: "Marriott Vacation Club Deposit" and "Owner Deposit". With the owner deposit one makes a reservation and deposits that reservation into their II account. It works the same as deposits with Trading Places, SFX, or the other exchange companies. This procedure goes around the corporate II desk. It's not handled by THE Club. Because it involves a confirmed reservation it's handled between II and the resort, and treated as if it's a fixed week. 

I don't see any reason why this wouldn't work with DRI resale points, but I can't find anyone to confirm that its been tried.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 15, 2016)

DanZale2000 said:


> Bill, are you (or were you before you gave your points back) a member, through DRI, of the "Monarch Grand Vacations Club Connection"? This DRI mini-club offers II memberships and "affiliate" access to an additional 17 DRI locations in the US and 14 locations in European?
> 
> If not, and therefore DRI does not provide your II account, can you use the II account with points? Or do you need to deposit a confirmed reservation at a Monarch Grand location?



When DRI first took over MGV  you had to reserve a week at a MGV resort then deposit it.  BUT after about 1 year they switched to using DRI points.  Which ended up being a much better deal as we were often able to use about 1/2 of the pts we would have used to reserve and deposit.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 15, 2016)

DanZale2000 said:


> I understand that Marriott offers two ways to exchange in II: "Marriott Vacation Club Deposit" and "Owner Deposit". With the owner deposit one makes a reservation and deposits that reservation into their II account. It works the same as deposits with Trading Places, SFX, or the other exchange companies. This procedure goes around the corporate II desk. It's not handled by THE Club. Because it involves a confirmed reservation it's handled between II and the resort, and treated as if it's a fixed week.
> 
> I don't see any reason why this wouldn't work with DRI resale points, but I can't find anyone to confirm that its been tried.



I agree, if you had a II account separate from DRI, I would think you could reserve a week then deposit that week into II.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 15, 2016)

I would be careful about buying a resale US collection with the intention of exchanging through II.  I haven't looked into buying DRI points in more than 3 years but at that time no one who had bought into the US collection through resale in the previous 5 years reported being able to set up and use the points in II.  There are those who have had the points for more than 7 years who can and do exchange through II.

Hopefully there is someone here who can say that they have been successful exchanging through II with resale US collection points transferred to them in the last 5 years or less.  Ideally to someone who wasn't already using DRI points whether resale or retail through the same II account.


----------



## johnrsrq (Feb 15, 2016)

I think it is feasible for someone to buy a week at a resort via timeshare which happens to managed by dri and might be in the us collection. The person having that week could open their own II account and attempt any exchange with that week and will get what II will assign it tpu's.  Or even if an owner has a week at a place taken over by dri, they could open an account at II and do the same.

I could withdraw one of my weeks in club, with consequences, and use to trade on rci, II or, others or commercially try to offer it out there.

But US *points* are part of a  trust, managed by dri, assigned point,and resale points cannot be put into II or anything else. The resale points are only good for that collection. I might add that some resorts not specifically referenced as part of the US collection but as an affiliate of, can sometimes be available for resale usage.

I would love to be inaccurate so please correct me if possible. tia.


----------



## youppi (Feb 15, 2016)

When you deposit a week with II, II verify with the resort/company and for sure that DRI will not give the week to II.

From DRI FAQ (May 29, 2015) about exchanging with II
*The only exception is for members who purchased resale points for the *California, Hawaii, and US Collections*, as they are not eligible to use their resale points for exchange with Interval International.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 15, 2016)

People who own in the US collection have access to the approx 34 DRI resorts in the collection so not being able to exchange with II may not be such terrible thing. 

With the limited resorts in the California and Hawaii collection  not being able to exchange with II is a big thing.


----------



## kalima (Feb 16, 2016)

*or buy a resale week?*

If you buy a DRI resale week (rather than points) you can set up your own II account to exchange. I have a resale week and was told directly by the resort (Maui/KBC) that I can do this. However, I didn't pick up the week to exchange with so won't be doing that for a long while, if at all...If you are buying to exchange, maybe other TS operations are lower MF and would work out better?Also, the resale week MF is way cheaper than the MF on the same amount of points. I have some points (bought from developer) and the resale week which gives me 13 month booking priority, for Maui that is awesome. If you have multiple owned accounts you get 13month booking with DRI. Maybe come join us on Diamond Resorts Friends Worldwide FB group?


----------



## tdf (Feb 16, 2016)

I was not planning to buy for trading purposes but wanted to make sure I had a good understanding of what opportunities and limitations I might have.  

As a follow on question for all of you. I know any current year points are drained from the account this year when the transfer occurs, but do resale points have the capability to be saved and borrowed or must they be used in their designated year?

And on earlier TUG suggestions I'm already a member of the FB group and have been actively lurking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 17, 2016)

I don't know much about Diamond, other than when they took over management of one of my properties, the maintenance fees went up dramatically. I use the property some years, but am thinking of selling it just to get away from Diamond.

Sheila


----------



## tdf (Feb 17, 2016)

Were sold on diamond as a system but right now I'm torn between buying a deeded week in Hawaii and points in the us collection. There are pros and cons to both but trying to come up with what will meet our future needs best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 17, 2016)

tdf said:


> Were sold on diamond as a system but right now I'm torn between buying a deeded week in Hawaii and points in the us collection. There are pros and cons to both but trying to come up with what will meet our future needs best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The only reason to buy a deeded week in Hawaii is if you intend to use it almost every year.  (And that can be a perfectly fine reason.)  If you are not going to use it every year, you should be able to find something else that will suit your situation at significantly lower cost.


----------



## johnrsrq (Feb 17, 2016)

tdf said:


> I was not planning to buy for trading purposes but wanted to make sure I had a good understanding of what opportunities and limitations I might have.
> 
> As a follow on question for all of you. I know any current year points are drained from the account this year when the transfer occurs, but do resale points have the capability to be saved and borrowed or must they be used in their designated year?
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael1991 (Feb 17, 2016)

johnrsrq said:


> Not sure but I think they could be saved for up to 2 years but as I use them, I haven't crossed that situation.



Saved points are good for one year only.


----------



## johnrsrq (Feb 17, 2016)

Michael1991 said:


> Saved points are good for one year only.



ok, thanks. If it were not resale, then I think it could be stretched using II.

curious to know  if any new affiliates in the next yr for US collection are in the offing such as Gold  Key obx


----------



## Michael1991 (Feb 17, 2016)

johnrsrq said:


> ok, thanks. If it were not resale, then I think it could be stretched using II.



That is my understanding. Points deposited into II have two years to use. But resale points cannot be deposited.



johnrsrq said:


> curious to know  if any new affiliates in the next yr for US collection are in the offing such as Gold  Key obx



I don't know one way or the other, but I'm not expecting much this year. Eleven locations were recently added. 


The additional properties include:
Bell Rock Inn
The Historic Crags Lodge
Kohl’s Ranch Lodge
Los Abrigados Resort and Spa
PVC at The Roundhouse Resort
Rancho Manana
Varsity Clubs of America – South Bend
Varsity Clubs of America –Tucson
The Carriage House
The Roundhouse Resort
Scottsdale Camelback


----------



## Muddiver (Mar 7, 2016)

The one limitation of purchasing US collection points is that you will probably not find any trades into the Hawaii collection.  Hawaii is the flagship and will trade anywhere in the DRI system as a premium trade.  US collection not so much.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DanZale2000 (Mar 7, 2016)

Muddiver said:


> The one limitation of purchasing US collection points is that you will probably not find any trades into the Hawaii collection.  Hawaii is the flagship and will trade anywhere in the DRI system as a premium trade.  US collection not so much.



I'm not sure I understand this. 

US Collection members who are members of THE Club can use their points for Hawaii reservations within the 10 month booking window. There are no trades involved. Many US Collection members find successful reservations except during the prime time months like February and March.

US Collection members who are not members of THE Club cannot use their points anywhere outside the collection nor can they trade in II. 

I guess I'm confuse by the statement that Hawaii is the flagship and will trade anywhere ... deeds, yes ... points, what am I missing?


----------



## Muddiver (Mar 7, 2016)

I guess my experience is through II where someone with a Branson, MO TS would not be able to get into any of the Maui DRI locations.  It's a matter of supply and demand, not what collection your in or in club/not in club.  And there is the whole post about the number of deeded & trust weeks & in club & out of club & resale & Us vs HI vs Euro by T_R_Oglodite.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 8, 2016)

Muddiver said:


> I guess my experience is through II where someone with a Branson, MO TS would not be able to get into any of the Maui DRI locations.  It's a matter of supply and demand, not what collection your in or in club/not in club.  And there is the whole post about the number of deeded & trust weeks & in club & out of club & resale & Us vs HI vs Euro by T_R_Oglodite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



If you're in the Club, points are points and at the 10-month window it doesn't matter where they came from.  By making reservations right at the 10-month window you can usually find availability at almost any resort almost any month of the year.  

What you may often find is that premium view units are all taken.  And there will be a few very high demand weeks, such as Christmas and New Years, that get entirely reserved before the 10-month window. 

But the remaining inventory in Hawaii at high demand does get picked over pretty cleanly when shortly after the 10-month window opens.


----------

